# Sticky  WR.30 MTM new kits



## RAW

Yes more kits coming to Creative Sound Solutions..
These kits will use the WR125STR drivers with XBL plus the Wavecor TW030WA01 tweeter.These designs around the use of the Parts Express cabinets .50cft 
http://www.parts-express.com/cat/hi-fi-speaker-cabinets/288
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=302-723


















This new WR.30 kit will come with a pair of CNC PRE-MACHINED yes you are reading pre-machined driver holes.With the drivers all cut the back of the baffles radius around the driver holes for max acoustic benefit.Enjoy the easy assembly of a complete speaker with the PartsExpress cabinets, the WR.30 kit can be assembled in a few hrs time.
Here is a sample photo of the PRE-Machined baffle beside the cabinet.










Woodworks who want to build the cabinets not to worry the PRE-MACHINED CNC baffles included in the WR.30 speaker kit can be used on your speaker cabinets you build and if you do not like the satin black finish provided on all the PRE-MACHINED baffles you are welcome to sand the finish and apply your own finish.

With this kit I have designed WR.30 speaker kit a few ways for some HOME THEATER customers.
#1 Sealed MONITOR with a FS of 92hz for the home theater crowd as well those who like to use the sealed design matched with a SDX12 combo.
#2 Sealed WALL MOUNT for home theater use 
#3 Ported MONITOR

The base line price for these kits will be in the $249.00 range for a pair!! Yes a pair :yikes: 
including
4-WR125STR drivers
2- WAVECOR TW030WA01 tweeters
2-PRE-MACHINED CNC baffles
Crossover parts
Wire,solder,screws and a DVD with all the info needed for the kit.:clap:
These kits are a limited number as the WR125STR drivers are in a limited supply and once the WR125STR drivers are gone they are gone.

For those interested in doing some added damping ect to the PE cabinets this info will also be provided on the DVD.You will need 3 sheets of the damper per cabinet and a single sheet of the foam single layer 3/4".
Below I have shown a picture inside the PE cabinet with the damper sheets added as well as the foam.Notice the direct reflection points have foam on them.
As well the back wall is not covered 100% as the crossovers fit on the rear wall or rear side wall.Or ported design.










More info to follow :whistling:


----------



## RAW

Below is the 0 to 40 off axis measurements for the WR.30 speaker 
Very good off axis response.
Crossover is a 1st order on the woofer with a 3rd order on the woofer to yield the best off axis response as possible
Over all + - 5db with a sensitivity of 85db These measurements are for the SEALED WR.30 MTM monitor in the Parts Express .5cft cabinet lined with 3 damper sheets and 1 sheet of the 1" acoustic foam










Next crossover point shown with tweeter response ,woofer response with the summed response shown.










Over frequency response shown with DB markers showing + - frequency response below 200hz is room related responses.










Final Impedance measurements taken with Smith and Larson WT2 










Sealed cabinet shown a Fs of 93hz










OK now for those looking for the wall mounted Monitor.Yes go ahead and mount the WR.30 to the wall with wall mount brackets.












Here is the frequency response 0 to 40 off axis for the WALL MOUNTED WR.30

Over all very good response for a wall mounted monitor. Acoustic measurements taken with the monitor 38" off the floor 










WR.30 speaker kit for 2 speakers Price $249.00


----------



## RAW

WR.30 PORTED design info to follow


----------



## RAW

OK now the Impedance for the SLOT ported WR.30.Those not wanting to install slot ports (Slot ports have a better control) PVC ports can be used as well.










Impedance measured with the SL WT2
Showing a 63hz tuning of the slot ported design.










Below is the Frequency response difference between the sealed and slot ported WR.30
Note these measurements are 2 different speakers which shows very good driver consistency between the 2 responses.
Notice the Yellow line with red markers which is the Slot port design.The Slot port shows lower extension below 100hz.This is being shown to those who would be interested in more specific measurements


----------



## Mike P.

_OK now for those looking for the wall mounted Monitor.Yes go ahead and mount the WR.30 to the wall with wall mount brackets._

Which brackets did you use? Are they from P.E.?


​


----------



## RAW

If you are going to wall mount these i recommend these brackets from PartsExpress not cheap but worth it.









http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=240-738

Overview
This wall/ceiling speaker mount from Panavise features a "tilt, turn, and rotate" design to allow versatile adjustment of bookshelf size loudspeakers. Rugged all metal construction is rust and corrosion resistant. Includes hardware and complete mounting instructions.
Highlights
Versitle and easy to use
Rust and corrosion resistant
Fully adjustable
A complete mounting system
Mounting instructions included


----------



## Creative Sound

RAW said:


> If you are going to wall mount these i recommend these brackets from PartsExpress not cheap but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=240-738
> 
> Overview
> This wall/ceiling speaker mount from Panavise features a "tilt, turn, and rotate" design to allow versatile adjustment of bookshelf size loudspeakers. Rugged all metal construction is rust and corrosion resistant. Includes hardware and complete mounting instructions.
> Highlights
> Versitle and easy to use
> Rust and corrosion resistant
> Fully adjustable
> A complete mounting system
> Mounting instructions included


Hi,

I have found a Canadian source for good brackets and a sample is on its way to me. We also have a sample of the more expensive one from PE coming.

Stay tuned.

Bob


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

I want to thank Al for his detailed work in getting these kits ready. He has taken many more pictures and these will be included in the documentation which is being worked on.

These kits make it easy for someone to buy any of the PE .50 cu ft cabinets and have a spare baffle left over for another project. If you want to build your own cabinets the baffles are ready and you could then add the PE magnetic fasten grills.

We are also going to make acoustic damping, panel damping as well as wall mount brackets available and are considering a full 5.1 setup with the SDX12 in a matching Parts Express 2 cu ft cabinet.

If you are interested in getting into this we are looking for someone to build and post and there will be a reward for that person which has yet to be determined.

More later

Bob


----------



## djarman

Hi Bob,

Was just wondering if you would sell this kit without the crossover components? And would making it into a floor stander be a good idea, but keeping the internal air space the same?


----------



## RAW

MLTL no problem with these  tuning will be in the 40hz range.

Kits I am sure the numbers off kits at this cost are only limited to complete as that is the way we have layed them out.


----------



## Creative Sound

djarman said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Was just wondering if you would sell this kit without the crossover components? And would making it into a floor stander be a good idea, but keeping the internal air space the same?


The kits are only available complete. There are several higher performance versions in development as well as the MLTL that Al mentions.

Later
Bob


----------



## djarman

Great, thanks guys!


----------

